# MKIV Sat Radio



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a question that search and anyone I have asked has yet been able to answer, have the MKIVs ever had a factory installed XM radio? 
I currently have a 2002.5 w/ Monsoon Double DIN and am running an RoadyXT XM radio and an MP3 player with a tape adapter and would prefer a permanent installation (and better sound).
I want to run the stock CD-changer with two auxiliary inputs that change via the CD button that connect behind the stereo NOT the CD changer. I have a feeling that doesn't exist...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MKIV Sat Radio (apstguy)*

this might be what you're looking for
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

